
Creating an aggregator for Portland protest news - AndySylvester
http://andysylvester.com/2020/07/25/creating-an-aggregator-for-portland-protest-news/
======
Bostonian
Protests? "Riots" and "terrorism" are better descriptors. For example,
"Portland Police Chief Slams ‘Incomprehensible’ Violence, Says Rioters Target
Local Officers with Mortars and Commercial-Grade Fireworks"
[https://www.nationalreview.com/news/portland-police-chief-
sl...](https://www.nationalreview.com/news/portland-police-chief-slams-
incomprehensible-violence-says-rioters-target-local-officers-with-mortars-and-
commercial-grade-fireworks/) .

